# Show me your Battery Housing



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

For those of you who are not connected to the grid, I need ideas! The new (much bigger) battery bank was hooked into the system last night, and I need the batteries out of the elements. What do you use for a battery shed or box? 

This needs to house (4) L-16 batteries....I know it isn't much but it is a significant step up from the pair of golf cart batteries that were on the system yesterday.

Rain is expected later this week, so they will be getting a thrown together hillbilly setup today, but I am looking for long term ideas.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Non working chest freezer.

WWW


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Non working chest freezer.
> 
> WWW


Smart!! That is a great idea, thank you.
Did you drill holes in the lid or sides to route wires through, or just route them out through the top?


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Remember that if your going to use a closed box which is reasonably airtight that you will want 1 small air intake low with appropriate bug / rodent counter measures and an upper vent to allow gasses to exist which are generated when the batteries are charging... Hydrogen can be quite unpleasant and better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

ShannonR said:


> Smart!! That is a great idea, thank you.
> Did you drill holes in the lid or sides to route wires through, or just route them out through the top?


2 holes with grommets on the side for wires and 1 small hole in the lid to let H2 out. Drill it in what would be the highest point on the inside of the lid.

WWW


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

wy_white_wolf said:


> 2 holes with grommets on the side for wires and 1 small hole in the lid to let H2 out. Drill it in what would be the highest point on the inside of the lid.
> 
> WWW


Thanks!


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> Smart!! That is a great idea, thank you.
> Did you drill holes in the lid or sides to route wires through, or just route them out through the top?


A lot of freezers have a drain allready built into the bottom. Might be an easy way to route your wires ....


----------

